# Playing squash in Bangkok?



## frank plato (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello... I am new here... A Dutch national intending to move to the beautiful country of Thailand...
At the moment I stay in bang kapi.... And miss my weekly squash sessions... My body need a workout, so anybody who know where to play squash please advise me. I am a regular player, advanced level although getting old(er)...


----------

